# 2009 Vegas Shoot-Off Video!!!!!!



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok guys, the video is up finally... All 41 minutes worth 

http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2009/


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome awesome awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## xshot13b (Mar 1, 2004)

All I can say is WOW. I am glad I was fortunate enough to see that shoot off. My hat is off to both Lundin and Reo for their performance, I left the shoot off when they announced Lundin had a 30, so I missed the challenge call, wish I would have stayed longer, especially when my shuttle ended up being late. lol. But anyways, good job you two, excellent shooting.


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS REO!
Thanks AT for posting the video! It was fantastic!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Can't help wondering if Lundin came away thinking he got robbed after the challenge. :suspiciou
I know, if I was announced the winner of a tournament in a foreign country and it got reversed, I would be suspicious unless the target showed it was no doubt.
Sure would like to see that particular target!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Excelent job at... Thanks !!


----------



## buckshot464 (Feb 6, 2009)

Great video!


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> Can't help wondering if Lundin came away thinking he got robbed after the challenge. :suspiciou
> I know, if I was announced the winner of a tournament in a foreign country and it got reversed, I would be suspicious unless the target showed it was no doubt.
> Sure would like to see that particular target!


I doubt it, also I missed the part were he was "announced" the winner. His initial score was annouced, and per the rules, a second and third judge was needed to call one of his arrows. His "official" score was then announced and Reo won. Period.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Will never get it loaded up to see it at 28.8 kbps.  But o well was fun listning to the play by play on sunday.:thumbs_up AC


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

Been trying for awhile to see the video. I get connecting = forever or 404 errors.


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

N2RCHRY said:


> I doubt it, also I missed the part were he was "announced" the winner. His initial score was annouced, and per the rules, a second and third judge was needed to call one of his arrows. His "official" score was then announced and Reo won. Period.


The really interesting thing is Reo, protested Morgan's arrow, not his own. Again, per rules, however I can't help but think that was the major turning point in both of their mental games.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Reo and Lundin both thought the arrow was out and where surprised when the 1st judge called it in. So, Reo challenged the call. 
The system worked perfectly. :thumbs_up
Give credit where credit is due! 
Way to go Reo! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

The way I understood it was they both thought Reo had a 29 and morgan 30. Reo had all but conceeded, until he saw how close to being a 9 one of Morgans shafts were, so he protested morgans arrow.


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

I will say one thing, for an archer, this is like watching the Masters. The best in the game are there, and only those at the top of their game are standing at the end. No one can deny that Reo has been the most consistant shooter as of late, shooting some of the best score we have ever seen.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!

Great shooting to all involved!

I was hoping to see the Dee/Reo moment though.

Congrats and thanks again for a fantastic show Reo & the other shooters, the WAF and Archerytalk!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Thank You AT and Staff for an Outstanding Job!!!!*

.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Chequamegon said:


> The really interesting thing is Reo, protested Morgan's arrow, not his own. Again, per rules, however I can't help but think that was the major turning point in both of their mental games.


Pretty much how I feel.
It had to destroy Lundin's mental game!
It would mine, Guaranteed!
It was almost like having to win the tournament twice for him at that point.


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Sagittarius said:


> It was almost like having to win the tournament twice for him at that point.



How do you figure that....Morgan and Reo both thought his disputed arrow was a 9 and 2 out of 3 judges called it a 9 too. Morgan KNEW he had not won it in that end. These guys are world class competitors, not some Joe from no-where USA.The system worked correctly and the Champion was eventually crowned after the shootoff resumed.

Nice job by ALL shooters, nice job AT, nice job WAF!! Now, if we could get some video of the other shootoffs...........


----------



## xshot13b (Mar 1, 2004)

so who won the Vegas Ring??


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*congrats reo*

i had the opurtunity to shoot with reo on a coulple ocasions and hes a great guy not to mention a tank of a shooter....good for him he broke threw and one a big one...congrats reo and to morgan for giving him a run for his money 
corey


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

Tuningfreak said:


> How do you figure that....Morgan and Reo both thought his disputed arrow was a 9 and 2 out of 3 judges called it a 9 too. Morgan KNEW he had not won it in that end.


The thing that makes me wonder a bit is that both judges who scored Morgans arrow a 9, did so after the first judge scored it a 10 and thus knew that Morgan would win if one of them scored it 10. 

I really can´t give testimony as to Morgans mind-set when the scoring took place, but I´ll ask him next time I see him. 

Magnus


----------



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

That was amazing!!!:tongue:


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Swede said:


> The thing that makes me wonder a bit is that both judges who scored Morgans arrow a 9, did so after the first judge scored it a 10 and thus knew that Morgan would win if one of them scored it 10.
> 
> Magnus


So, there were 5 people that judged the call on this arrow...Reo, Morgan, and 3 official scorers. Of the 5, 4 judged it to be a 9 and 1 judged it to be a 10. You believe 1 of the 2 judges were not impartial? I believe I've also read on here that, though unofficial, Diane Watson also felt the correct call was made in the end.

Why can't this just be dropped and Reo recieve all the accolades he deserves? It serves no purpose for archers to keep bringing this up.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Tuningfreak said:


> So, there were 5 people that judged the call on this arrow...Reo, Morgan, and 3 official scorers. Of the 5, 4 judged it to be a 9 and 1 judged it to be a 10. You believe 1 of the 2 judges were not impartial? I believe I've also read on here that, though unofficial, Diane Watson also felt the correct call was made in the end.
> 
> Why can't this just be dropped and Reo recieve all the accolades he deserves? It serves no purpose for archers to keep bringing this up.


Because inquiring minds want to know! 
Why do you care if some of us have questions on Morgan's mindset ?
I find it interesting and wonder if it caused him to lose focus.


----------



## white man (Feb 13, 2009)

awesome shoot off..
first shootoff i attended


----------



## joeah (Jun 15, 2002)

*Shoot Off Video*

That was an outstanding video! Many thanks to AT for producing it!


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> Because inquiring minds want to know!
> Why do you care if some of us have questions on Morgan's mindset ?
> I find it interesting and wonder if it caused him to lose focus.


Well if it did(cause him to lose focus) that just proves even more who the better shooter was...


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

N2RCHRY said:


> Well if it did(cause him to lose focus) that just proves even more who the better shooter was...



It doesn´t prove a thing, In my book they are equal archers all of them. I mean many of the guys in the shoot-0ff have won the tournament in the past. Would you say that they aren´t as good archers as Reo or Morgan? I wouldn´t.

I can say however that being able to refocus in a split second after being wrongfully announced as the winner is a feat that I doubt that Reo or anyone else would have been able to cope with had they been the one wrongfully annonunced. 

Archery is a mindgame and I would equal what happened to a psych-out. Now I´m not pointing fingers at Reo or anyone else, the call was made. I do feel however that the call should have come before the anouncer made it "official" 

I do however consider the shoot-off of Vegas 09 to be the greatest display of mental thoughness ever displayed by both Reo and Morgan

My 0,02$

Magnus


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Great post, Magnus. :thumbs_up
You're an enlightened man !
I agree 100% with everything you said !


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Swede said:


> It doesn´t prove a thing, In my book they are equal archers all of them. I mean many of the guys in the shoot-0ff have won the tournament in the past. Would you say that they aren´t as good archers as Reo or Morgan? I wouldn´t.
> 
> I can say however that being able to refocus in a split second after being wrongfully announced as the winner is a feat that I doubt that Reo or anyone else would have been able to cope with had they been the one wrongfully annonunced.
> 
> ...


Here, here! Well said. I have no problem in wondering what went thru the mind of Morgan with the up n down of the arrow call, I just don't think it's right to imply the win was fixed. I too believe there should have been no public announcement of the arrow score until it was officially resolved. I went to bed thinking Morgan had won, then woke up to find out it was Reo who won.....all because of the way it was announced. THAT I agree needs to be fixed. 

Maybe, the 2 extra judges that call the arrow need to make their call in secret to the tournament director, or write their score down then everyone reveals at once, so as not to put any undo pressure on the last person to call the arrow in a tie breaker situation.


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

Swede said:


> It doesn´t prove a thing, In my book they are equal archers all of them. I mean many of the guys in the shoot-0ff have won the tournament in the past. Would you say that they aren´t as good archers as Reo or Morgan? I wouldn´t.
> 
> I can say however that being able to refocus in a split second after being wrongfully announced as the winner is a feat that I doubt that Reo or anyone else would have been able to cope with had they been the one wrongfully annonunced.
> 
> ...


They were not ALL equal that day were they? Nobody was wrongfully announced anything. Did you watch the shootoff? I wasn't there but I did watch the video. That's how it goes down. Scores are "initially" called out. They are not "official" until both archers and ALL judges agree on the calls. Reo had EVERY RIGHT to challenge the call and have a second judge look at the arrow. You guys need to get over it and move on. You guys sound like fans of a losing team of the Super Bowl after a call didn't go your way


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

N2RCHRY said:


> They were not ALL equal that day were they? Nobody was wrongfully announced anything. Did you watch the shootoff? I wasn't there but I did watch the video. That's how it goes down. Scores are "initially" called out. They are not "official" until both archers and ALL judges agree on the calls. Reo had EVERY RIGHT to challenge the call and have a second judge look at the arrow. You guys need to get over it and move on. You guys sound like fans of a losing team of the Super Bowl after a call didn't go your way


ok so it was a different scenario, but thats archery...my hat goes off to ALL the archers involved, many thanks to AT for posting this video, and congrats to reo for this win, and to martin, whom also deserves a round of aplause for a great job well done...all i can say is that it had my heart pounding with exitement.:thumbs_up


----------



## JBowman (Nov 27, 2002)

*CONGRATULATIONS to BOTH REO AND MORGAN*

Congratulation to both Morgan and Reo for a great shoot-off. Rules were played by and a champion was named, that does not take anything away from the tremendous shoot-off! We may see changes in the announcing in the future, we learn as we go, but the first judge called it a 30 and it was announced as he called it! Reo was wise to challenge an arrow he saw was out and had 2 other judges agree. Enough said! Morgan keep up the great shooting you'll win it with that kind of tenacity, you are obviously a tremedous champion already!


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

*Watch the video*

It was a great shoot off... and I was very glad to be able to see it in person. Great Shooting by ALL!!!

I don't get the people saying that Morgan was announced the winner and then it was taken away from him. He was never announced the winner. (watch the video).

The 1st judge's scores were read... and then the other judges were brought in immediately to do the follow up calls. There was never a mention of anyone being the winner during that 11th end.

Being able to challenge a call is well within the rules, so what did you want them to do? Not read off the 1st judge's call? 

I think they proceeded and handled the announcing and the challenge exactly right.

Congrats to Reo... amazing shooting.


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats Reo...

major thanks for the video as well as all the work to bring it to us.

Even though I was there to watch it live , it was still great to see it again.

cheers to the camera guy(s).
:darkbeer:


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

JeffS said:


> It was a great shoot off... and I was very glad to be able to see it in person. Great Shooting by ALL!!!
> 
> I don't get the people saying that Morgan was announced the winner and then it was taken away from him. He was never announced the winner. (watch the video).
> 
> ...


JeffS

The reason I refered to Morgan being "announced as the winner" is because, when the initial call was made by the first judge and the announcer made it public, triggered a response from the crowd. Now in a normal person example me, the announcement and the first call by the judge would trigger an associatiative response i e your brain takes the input and puts two and two togheter automatic. (if your oponent is scored 29 and you 30, that would imply "I win" in your brain right?")

I am not implying that Morgan was "robbed" of his victory or foul play of any kind. I am just stating some of the things that i thought of while watching the shoot-off.

However as I stated earlier, it doesn´t make Reos or Morgans achievements any less incredible.

Magnus


----------



## The X Moves (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm on a Cable modem and it gets to Reo introducing himself and then quits.

Any chance that this video could be uploaded to you tube?


----------



## Wizard of Oz (May 13, 2008)

I'm in Australia, I saw the shoot-off through a link on Archery Forum and found it 'compulsory viewing'. The introduction at the beginning was a boring pain in the ass, but after that 10 out of 10. We need to all see more of that stuff to make us all better archers, both mentally and form wise.

The form thing is very interesting, coaches say that you must do this and that, and change like the seasons. Probably, following their 'gods' like sheep and justifying there teaching parameters. Seems to me at Vegas we have straight bow arms, bent bow arms, high elbows, low elbows, long time at full draw, very little time at full draw. These guys are ALL top archers all shooting with different technique, but for me, one thing stood out.
They were all as steady as a rock at full draw and waited for the shot to happen.

Well done to all involved and congratulations to Reo, good to see he can miss too when it counts, but still win. :wink:


----------



## archeryisme (May 22, 2006)

Wizard of Oz said:


> I'm in Australia, I saw the shoot-off through a link on Archery Forum and found it 'compulsory viewing'. The introduction at the beginning was a boring pain in the ass, but after that 10 out of 10. We need to all see more of that stuff to make us all better archers, both mentally and form wise.
> 
> The form thing is very interesting, coaches say that you must do this and that, and change like the seasons. Probably, following their 'gods' like sheep and justifying there teaching parameters. Seems to me at Vegas we have straight bow arms, bent bow arms, high elbows, low elbows, long time at full draw, very little time at full draw. These guys are ALL top archers all shooting with different technique, but for me, one thing stood out.
> They were all as steady as a rock at full draw and waited for the shot to happen.
> Well done to all involved and congratulations to Reo, good to see he can miss too when it counts, but still win. :wink:


Bingo!!!! Just goes to prove that what works for one may not work for another. One thing for sure. You can bet that they are CONSISTANT in their form. Yes I know there was only one winner. But in my book anybody that can shoot a 899-900 at Vegas ------------ain't too shabby either.


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

The X Moves said:


> I'm on a Cable modem and it gets to Reo introducing himself and then quits.
> 
> Any chance that this video could be uploaded to you tube?


I uploaded the shoot-off video onto ArcheryTalk TV (which is basically youtube).

http://www.archerytalktv.com/attv/


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Wow*

Now that was a WAR. Great job to all, Way to go Reo.


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks for the vid
:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtech Staff (Feb 28, 2009)

WOW that was a super close call. 3 judges !!! on 1 arrow - Crazy


----------



## stick-um (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks good stuff.


----------



## Wagoosh (Feb 24, 2009)

*Vegas 2009*

I enjoyed the video of the compound shooting. My not knowing what all goes on at the Vegas shoot, so I'm going to ask, isn't there any recurve competition? Also, what is the distance that the compound shooters are shooting in the video.

Wagoosh


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

*Cool video but better Live in person.*

I was at the shoot-off and yes I would have preferred to hear "the shot has been challenged" rather than hear the score but that is splitting frog hairs in hind sight!

What was really spectacular was the camera work at the shoot. They had big screen TV's that the crowd could watch and the Camera would scan in on the target on one TV while showing an isolated shot of the archer on the other TV. You could watch the shot execution and the result side by side, it was awesome! In those cases where the shot looked sketchy they would zoom in on it and you could really see all the detail. Yes, watching it live was really exciting, but it's great to see the rest of the world can also share in the excitement! Hopefully we'll see VS or ESPN do a similar show I know if I couldn't be there I would watch it. 

Just in case the NFAA is reading this post, Please put the name tags back up so we know who's target is who's in the shoot-off.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

oops I just watched the video and they had the name tags, I guess I was miss remembering from the shoot. My bad


----------



## stainless 2 (Oct 23, 2006)

it seems to me that all rules were followed...a judge announced his score, a challenge, a second, a third, and a concensus...great shooting from all involved!


----------



## FERMA' Club (Feb 24, 2009)

vegas shoot.... almost got A-tack...dangerous and nail-biting excitement!


----------



## cth92081 (May 17, 2009)

makes me with i could have been there!!!


----------



## bowtech210 (Jul 8, 2009)

how many yards are they shooting at there?


----------



## djhhauler1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Question? Does anybody know the dates for 2010 Vegas shoot and at what casino it will be held at?


----------



## GiveUmTheShaft (May 17, 2009)

sweet vid, thanks for posting that


----------



## Azraz (May 29, 2009)

Looks pretty awesome, haven't been yet..
Defiantly looking forward to it!

^^


----------



## IronMtnMikey (Jul 22, 2009)

wow great shoot off. As for the rest of the robbed not robbed having to win twice "HOGWASH" i have completed in many sports my whole life "wish i tried archery long time ago" and what happened happens in a lot of championship games. But Both shooters held there composure and performed to the best of there abilities. Hoyt simply shot 1 more x at the right time. Funny how it ends the 2 best bows on the market with the 2 best shooters that day. Magnus all i have to say is you never once congratulated Reo with out mentioning Morgan, am i mistaken? or??? 

side note i didn't see a lot of us south paws punching the x out lol


----------



## lbkoutdoors (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats was great!


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

*vegas shoot*

when is the date for the next vegas shoot thanks lou


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

i personaly THINK they should count all x,s thruout the Tourny(for the shootoff). it just doesent seem right a person with a 900 w 75-78x,s Deserves to be in a shootoff with somone whe shoots a 900 w 86-87 x,s...or am i just weird to think this, i mean X,s are THERE and SCORED for a reason right?


----------



## huntnfish13 (Sep 6, 2009)

Amazing nerves!


----------



## volguy10 (Sep 19, 2009)

*hi*

hi I like hunting


----------



## jesusfreak0126 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats truly awesome!!!


----------



## ol' Bow Bender (Sep 18, 2009)

*Vegas 2009 Indoor Championship WOW!*

I happened to have been blessed enough to have attended and shot in the very first Las Vegas Open. And, then a few others.
Back then we shot at a black target with a white one inch center... blasting away with 5 arrows... OUCH! Ruined a lot of mid-nocks.
Old Recurves for everyone. Nope! The long stabilzers hadn't even shown up let alone any fandangled releases.. And, Roy Hoff was always looking for a story! Fred Trancuso and then some old friends by the name of Tony Marino and Marge were about to change that in a couple of years... and then in a few more years we would see those new pieces of machiney called compound bows.. WHEW! 

Well, this 2009 Vegas open and your sharing it was great and I do appreciate being able to review it time and again and again! And!!! One of the most important things *I noticed as an old coach was the very important fact that except for one single archer out of 18 of the great finalist.... 
not one was wearing glasses! NOT ONE!* hmm..now can't say the same for the officials... they even had 125 power manifying glasses from the local 99 cent store... what a shame to give away a championship based on a squinting from 4 to 5 different directions... should have borrowed someones scope... whew...what a way to leave a championship in dire need of supervision??

Back to the glasses situation.... Like many others, my having reviewed many (in person and by video and pictures showing in action, state, USA, WORLD championships i.e. Indoors, FITA's, 3-d, NFAA's, ect.. except for a pair of sunglasses or two... *NOT a single person wining 1st Place, GOLD, or the MONEY was or is wearing glasses. *
Yes! I know there has been _IN THE PAST _a few champions who at one time wore glasses. 
*But todays *consistant *World Champions do not*... 
and Las Vegas 2009 proves my point as a person and an old coach who has been around archery for well over a half a century ... I share this with the newbie and or the seasoned archer... 
If you want to be a CHAMPION ...
before you put out well over $25,000.00 just need to come up with the necessary equipment, machinery and supplies to set yourself up to become staked with the needs and knowings of an archer... *YOU MUST FIRST BE PHYSICALLY FIT!* and (month after month year after year) you must stay that way at ALL TIMES... *Even when you are not shooting*...

*Constant worth of one's self must be protected*.
Ye
Ol' Bow Bender


----------



## texasboy112 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Thank You...*

I wanted to say Thank You for posting the video; it was great.


----------



## acriscenti (Dec 9, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## acriscenti (Dec 9, 2008)

nice video


----------



## Squirrel8056 (Nov 24, 2009)

great video, cant wait for next years


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Great Video!*

I can see where some may think that Lundin may have been robbed but he was a great sport about the whole thing in the fact that he knows the rules and agreed with the judges decisions. Thought it was a great video. Would have loved to have been there to see it all happen. Great Job Reo!


----------



## randerson88 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I just can’t resist to be amaze with a writer who are truly exceptional for they articles that are really interesting to a blogger like me. I will not spend time reading an article when the topic is not important or has no the significant. You did a good job for always providing relevant and meaningful article.


----------



## cooper66 (Dec 17, 2009)

post


----------



## bigredoutdoors (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

awesome video


----------



## Gab (Jan 14, 2010)

Epic


----------



## Bluesgtr (Dec 18, 2009)

That's some great shooting. What distance were they shooting from?


----------



## jbloss14 (Nov 28, 2009)

test


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

looks fun


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

nice video


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*For those who asked what range they are shooting from...*

It is 20 yds.

Some good shooting by all, not easy standing on line with others and keeping ones focus. Being a lefty, I found it tougher to stay focused when shooting, unless they placed me at the end facing the wall.:wink:


Silenthntr.


----------



## bowham (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## G17 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Shoot -Off*

Awsome guys nothing like competition !!!!


----------



## GMCM(SW) (Mar 29, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## liggett (Mar 31, 2010)

looks fun!!!


----------



## JoeBuck1975 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Tommy1005 (Apr 7, 2010)

002


----------



## longbow1 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Awesome!*

Awesome!


----------



## Greg Shepherd (Mar 4, 2003)

*Reo*

Hats off to you Reo, I miss shooting with the gang, say Hi to your dad and brother for me.


----------



## islandhunterbxl (Jan 8, 2010)

im newer to archery. what distance are they shooting in these competitions?


----------



## Aerotec (May 31, 2010)

its good to see that there's more than one brand on the market, and they all do what they're supposed to do.


----------



## Dubya (Jun 1, 2010)

Cool Video


----------



## JBurnsed (Feb 15, 2010)

islandhunterbxl said:


> im newer to archery. what distance are they shooting in these competitions?


20 yards


----------



## D.Bowman (Jul 15, 2010)

The shoot off was great!


----------



## Jayhawkcg (Jul 19, 2010)

*Shoot-off video*

Very Cool. Would love to make it out there some time.


----------



## Avid (Jul 25, 2010)

Great video and wish I could have gone!
______________
Avid


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

*vegas*

anyone know the dates for this year event2011 and where at im going


----------



## bsheephunter (Jan 23, 2010)

hey


----------



## Dreamsville (Aug 7, 2010)

*thanks*

Wow thanks! :teeth:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 11, 2010)

wow


----------



## splitg2's (Dec 8, 2009)

Great stuff:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhuntingmag (Jul 28, 2010)

*cool*

cool


----------



## CDKeleher (Aug 20, 2010)

*fantastic!*

woopity doo!


----------



## bowman6868 (Jan 8, 2011)

see you in Iowa Reo!


----------



## leonghale (Jan 17, 2011)

really here are many cool videos..thanks


----------



## tech1 (Oct 14, 2007)

sweet sorry for all the other shooters i was pulling for tou grant! i hope you can set up my next apex!!


----------



## deadjavelina (Feb 22, 2011)

wish i would have went


----------



## 1MOONDOG (Mar 6, 2011)

I Love Watching this stuff


----------



## lucifer1306217 (Jul 28, 2011)

It is 20 yds.

Some good shooting by all, not easy standing on line with others and keeping ones focus. Being a lefty, I found it tougher to stay focused when shooting, unless they placed me at the end facing the wall


----------



## MQuinn82 (Feb 24, 2011)

looked like a good time, hope to get there one day


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

great videos


----------



## chasanator (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats reo, awesome shoot off


----------



## colic (Sep 23, 2014)

awesome


----------



## JamesRittimann (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome to watch this again with Vegas right around the corner


----------

